# Straight Vienna ?



## Green Iguana (30/4/05)

I have 5kg of vienna malt laying around and was wondering how a 100% vienna grain bill would work. I gather that vienna is half way between pilsner and munich malt ?
What kind of IBU's should I be aiming for using tettnanger or hallertau. Will a small % of carapils be needed..or does the vienna ferment out to a higher FG than straight pils malt..

Cheers


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (30/4/05)

You know what?
I was wondering why the hell more people don't use straight vienna malt.
It ferments out higher than pilsener malt, but it's very similar to munich.
But who cares!
100% vienna, three additions of halletau mittlefruh, and a solid lager yeast, I think it'd be an awesome beer.
Plus of course would give you the very valued knowledge of what those malt/hops flavours are really like, without anything else to cloud your judgement.

Go for it!


----------



## Green Iguana (30/4/05)

I will put down two brews, to compare. Both to 25 IBU.

Brew1 (22L)

5kg Hoepfner Vienna
0.2kg JW carapils
40g hersbrucker @ 60 mins
10g tettnanger @ 15 mins
10g hersbrucker @ 1mins
1.5L Whitelabs "oktoberfest/marzen" starter

Brew2 (22L)
5kg JWpilsner
0.2 JW caraplis
40g hersbrucker @ 60 mins
10g tettnanger @ 15 mins
10g hersbrucker @ 1mins
1.5L Whitelabs "mexican lager" starter

Cheers


----------



## jayse (30/4/05)

I have done it before, iam sure plenty more people have too because its a great brew.
The amount you hop it is really up to you. You could use anywhere between no finishing hops to a couple ounces and both beers would rock, the biternness ratio doesn't need to be overly high mine i stuck to below half, ie 25IBU and OG1.050.
For the mash i'd expect say the same attenuation for whatever mash temp to be around the same as say you would get for JWM trad at the same mash temp.
You'll end up with a beer the same colour as a 100% JWM trad malt brew aswell.

Anyway i'd not go over the top with hops with it and mash around 67c and stick to straight 100% vienna.


Rock and roll.
Jayse


----------



## jayse (30/4/05)

Green Iguana said:


> I will put down two brews, to compare. Both to 25 IBU.
> 
> Brew1 (22L)
> 
> ...



Just posted at the same time as you G.I
They both look great :chug: 


Jayse


----------



## Green Iguana (30/4/05)

Thanks Jayse....just got a temp gro thermostat today...time to go bananas on the lagers.

Cheers


----------

